# Forum Home Renovation Plastering  wanting to buy 2 step cornice

## melton2

hey guys, 
i am wanting to buy 2 step cornice for a reno. 
different brands (boral, knauf, gyrock) vary greatly in cost.  
i found bunnings sell them for almost half price, and longer lengths! https://www.bunnings.com.au/gyprock-...rnice_p0121295 
is there anything wrong with this one that bunnings sell?

----------


## METRIX

Nope, nothing wrong with it CSR is one of the better brands.

----------

